# أمراض الصيف والاجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يوليو 2009)

أمراض الصيف والأجازات........ أسبابها وطرق الوقاية منها​
يتميز فصل الصيف بالحرارة الشديدة، وفي بعض المناطق بنسبة الرطوبة المرتفعة المتفاوتة التي تساعد البكتيريا وسائر الميكروبات على النمو والتكاثر مما يساهم في سرعة فساد المأكولات والمشروبات وتخمرها، وبالتالي حدوث أنواع التسمم الغذائي خاصة مع سوء حفظ الأطعمة عند بعض الباعة.

يضاف إلى ذلك الزيادة الكبيرة في انتشار الذباب والحشرات التي تلعب دورا كبيرا في نقل البكتيريا والفيروسات من وإلى الإنسان، وكذلك يزداد التعرض لفترات طويلة لأشعة الشمس، وكثرة العرق وفقدان نسبة من سوائل الجسم والأملاح المعدنية مع عدم أخذ البدائل، والتعرض لتيارات التكييف المباشرة وتفاوت درجات الحرارة في المنزل والسيارة (حيث تكون باردة بسبب التكييف) مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو خارجا.

والأكثر عرضة للإصابة بأمراض الصيف هم الأطفال لقلة مناعتهم، وكبار السن لتدهور صحتهم ومناعتهم مع تقدم العمر، وأولئك الذين يعانون من أمراض مزمنة مثل السكري والربو وارتفاع ضغط الدم، والذين لا يعتنون بالنظافة الشخصية والعامة. 

فهل هناك بالفعل أمراض نستطيع أن نطلق عليها (أمراض الصيف) ؟وما هي أبرزها؟ 
مصطلح «أمراض الصيف» غير صحيح طبيا، فما تسمى بأمراض الصيف يمكن أن تحدث على مر الأيام خلال العام، ولكن حدوثها يزداد بشكل كبير في فصل الصيف.


وأهم هذه الأمراض :
- الإعياء الحراري الشديد وضربة الشمس. 

- أمراض الجهاز التنفسي العلوي والسفلى، مثل الرعاف الأنفي وسيلان الأنف والعطس (الحساسية) وزيادة حدة نوبات الربو وأوجاع الحلق وغيرها. 

- الأمراض الجلدية مثل: الحروق الشمسية والكلف والأمراض الفطرية. 

- أمراض العيون مثل التراخوما والحساسية وجفاف العين. 

- أمراض الجهاز الهضمي: مثل الالتهاب الكبدي الفيروسي ـ النزلات المعوية ـ الإسهال ـ الطفيليات المعوية والتيفوئيد والكوليرا.

- التسمم الغذائي. 

- التهابات المسالك البولية.

- التهابات الجهاز التناسلي وأكثرها الأمراض الفطرية. 

- النزلات المعوية وتعتبر من أكثر الأمراض التي تحدث في فترة الصيف وعند المسافرين، فهي تصيب 20 إلى 50 في المائة منهم. 

ونظرا للنشاطات المختلفة التي يقوم بها أفراد الأسرة صيفا، فإن معظمهم يرغبون دائما في تناول الطعام خارج المنزل، لذا يجدر اختيار المطاعم بعناية، مع التأكد من النظافة الشخصية للطهاة وذلك بلبس القفازات، والانتباه إلى نظافة المكان والأدوات المستخدمة.


وحتى نتجنب الإصابة بالنزلات المعوية في كل الأوقات وخاصة في فصل الصيف يجب اتباع ما يلي:

- التأكد من نظافة المياه التي تستعمل في الشرب أو غسل الخضراوات أو الطهي، وإذا لم تتوافر تلك المياه النظيفة فيجب غلي الماء لمدة خمس دقائق ثم تبريده واستعماله، ويفضل تناول ماء الشرب المعبأ في زجاجات محكمة الإغلاق. 

- الحرص على غسل اليدين باستمرار بالماء والصابون خاصة قبل البدء في إعداد الطعام وخلال مراحل إعداده (بعد غسل اللحوم مثلا) وقبل تناول الطعام وبعد استخدام المرحاض أو لمس أي مصدر من مصادر التلوث كمقابض الأبواب وعربات المتاجر الكبرى (السوبرماركت) والنقود. 

- تناول الفواكه والخضروات الطازجة بعد غسلها جيدا، ومن الأفضل تقشيرها وتقطيعها قبل الأكل مباشرة. 

- الامتناع تماما عن تناول الأطعمة المكشوفة وعن شراء الأطعمة من الباعة المتجولين. 

- الحذر ثم الحذر من تناول اللحوم غير المطهية جيدا (علما بأن حرارة 70 درجة مئوية أو أكثر كفيلة بالقضاء على معظم الفيروسات وأهمها فيروسات إنفلونزا الطيور والخنازير). 

- تجنب تناول المأكولات البحرية النيئة وغيرها من الأطعمة غير المطبوخة، وتجنب إضافة المايونيز والخضراوات والسلطات غير المطهية إلى اللحوم (في الطيرة (الساندويتش) مثلا). 

- التأكد من صلاحية الأطعمة المحفوظة والمعلبة خاصة منتجات الألبان والعصائر قبل تناولها. 

- الحرص على تناول الطعام الطازج والساخن، وأن يوضع المتبقي منه في الثلاجة وعدم تركه في درجة حرارة الغرفة لساعات طويلة. 

سلوكيات خاطئة تقول الدكتورة منيرة بلحمر، إن كثيرا من الناس يقومون بممارسة سلوكيات خاطئة في محاولة للتخفيف من لهيب الحر، والتمتع ببعض الانتعاش خلال فصل الصيف إلا أن هذه السلوكيات لها آثار ضارة على صحتهم. ومن أبرز هذه السلوكيات الخاطئة ما يلي: 

- تناول المشروبات المثلجة جدا: مما يؤدي إلى مضار صحية على الفم، والأسنان، وإلى سوء الهضم، لأن شرب المشروبات الساخنة أو المثلجة جدا يتسبب في تثبيط نشاط الإنزيمات التي تهضم الطعام والتي لا تعمل إلا في درجة حرارة الجسم (37 درجة مئوية). 

- السهر وسوء تنظيم مواعيد النوم: تؤثر هذه العادات بشكل كبير على خلايا الجسم خاصة لدى الطفل، وبالتالي نلاحظ عليه ضعفا وهالات سوداء حول العينين وشحوب الوجه وفقدان الشهية والعصبية الزائدة وقلة التركيز، حيث أن أكثر فترات إفراز هرمون النمو وضبط الحرارة في جسم الإنسان والعديد من العمليات الحيوية تتم خلال النوم. لذا يجب وضع نظام عائلي للنوم، حيث إنه من الصعب دفع الأطفال للنوم مبكرا في حين يظل باقي أفراد الأسرة مستيقظون. 

- المبالغة في استخدام المكيفات: من المعروف أن الانتقال المفاجئ من مكان حار إلى مكان بارد أو العكس يؤدي إلى زيادة التعرض للإصابة ببعض الفيروسات، كما يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تأثر الأغشية المخاطية في الأنف والحلق، وإلى الشعور بأعراض تشبه الإنفلونزا كالزكام وألم الحلق. والمكيفات نفسها قد تصبح مصدرا للميكروبات إذا لم يُنظف فلترها باستمرار. ومن المهم جدا وضع أجهزة التكييف على درجات حرارة معتدلة، لأن الحرارة المرتفعة أو المنخفضة تؤثر في كريات الدم البيضاء مما يضعف الجهاز المناعي ويسبب الإصابة بالأمراض وأولها الزكام. 

- تمضية كثير من الوقت في استخدام أجهزة الكومبيوتر واللعب بالألعاب الإلكترونية أو مشاهدة التلفزيون مما يؤدي إلى إجهاد العين وإثارتها، وذلك نظرا لقرب المسافة عند ممارسة هذه الألعاب، ولأن شاشة التلفزيون غير معالجة تكنولوجيا لتقليل الإشعاعات الصادرة عنها والمنعكسة على العين. 


الوقاية من أمراض الصيف :
كل إنسان يمكنه الوقاية أو تجنب الإصابة بأمراض الصيف إذا ما التزم بالقواعد الصحية العامة، ومنها: 

- تجنب اللعب أو الجلوس لفترات طويلة تحت أشعة الشمس المباشرة، خاصة خلال فترة ذروتها من الحادية عشرة صباحا وحتى الرابعة عصرا. 

- ارتداء قبعة أو غطاء للرأس عند الخروج نهارا. 

- وضع دهان (كريم) للوقاية من الشمس وبعامل حماية مرتفع (15 ـ 30SPF) قبل الخروج من البيت أو قبل السباحة بنصف ساعة، على أن يتم التوقف عن السباحة وتكرار دهن الكريم الواقي كل ساعة. 

- الحرص على ارتداء الملابس الصيفية المناسبة، قطنية وخفيفة، وتجنب ارتداء الملابس التي تحتوي على خيوط صناعية، لأنها تمنع نفاذ العرق وتزيد من درجة حرارة الجسم. 

- الحذر من استعمال ملابس أو مناشف الغير، وعدم استعارة النظارة الشمسية، لأنها أيضا تعتبر أدوات شخصية مثلها مثل فرشاة الأسنان والمشط. 

- الاهتمام بالنظافة الشخصية والاستحمام يوميا للتخلص من العرق والجراثيم.

- تغيير مياه البرك البلاستيكية وتنظيفها بالماء والصابون قبل كل استعمال لأن المياه الراكدة تمثل بيئة خصبة لتكاثر الجراثيم المسببة للالتهابات وبخاصة لمجرى البول.


المصدر:
http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/channels/howawahya/​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

معلومات هامه يا سندريلا ​
ميرررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (27 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مهم كمان كتير

يسلموا ايديك سندريلا​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مهم وخصوصا نحن في اول الصيف يثبت..


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا سندريلا*
*ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2009)




----------



## صوت الرب (28 يوليو 2009)

*رائع جدا و مهم كما قال الأستاذ كليمو
يستحق التثبيت و التقييم*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا سندريلا ​
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى كوكو لمرورك الدائم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع و مهم كمان كتير
> 
> يسلموا ايديك سندريلا​*




*يسعدنى مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم وخصوصا نحن في اول الصيف يثبت..




*ميرسى كتيير على التشجيع
دة بالنسبالى اهم من التثبيت
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا سندريلا*
> *ميرسى كتير يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*




*ميرسى كتيير على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
شكراً على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الراااااااائعة
وتستحقي احلى تقييم
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *رائع جدا و مهم كما قال الأستاذ كليمو
> يستحق التثبيت و التقييم*




*مرورك هو احسن تقييم
ميرسى ليك كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع
> شكراً على الموضوع الجميل والمعلومات الراااااااائعة
> وتستحقي احلى تقييم
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ودخولك الموضوع احلى تقييم ليا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوعاتك فعلا جميلة و فيها معلومات كتير
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## mero_engel (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد فعلا*
*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا حبيبتى
معلومات مهمة جدا  مفيدة و انا استفد منها شخصيا 
شكرا يا سكرة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (30 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااااائع ياسندريلا 
بجد موضوع ومعلومات مهمة قوي 
مرسي ياقمر
​


----------



## راشي (30 يوليو 2009)

*Thank you for your useful information*
*God Bless you*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

m1ged قال:


> موضوعاتك فعلا جميلة و فيها معلومات كتير
> ربنا يبارك تعبك




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع مفيد فعلا*
> *ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
> *تسلم ايدك*​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 يوليو 2009)

شكراً أختي الغالية عالموضوع المفيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك...


----------



## zama (31 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة الموضوع حلو أوى أوى ..

موضوع جامع وشامل لكل أنواع الأمراض وطرق الوقاية  وأساليب جيدة للتعامل مع ذلك الموسم المهم ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## girgis2 (31 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااا سندريلا*

* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سندريلا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا جدا حبيبتى
> معلومات مهمة جدا  مفيدة و انا استفد منها شخصيا
> شكرا يا سكرة ربنا يبارك حياتك



*
اسعدنى مرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> رااااااااااااائع ياسندريلا
> بجد موضوع ومعلومات مهمة قوي
> مرسي ياقمر
> ​



*
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

راشي قال:


> *Thank you for your useful information*
> *God Bless you*​



*
Thank You So Much
God Bless You Too​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً أختي الغالية عالموضوع المفيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك...




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارم حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع *:d​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أغسطس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة الموضوع حلو أوى أوى ..
> 
> موضوع جامع وشامل لكل أنواع الأمراض وطرق الوقاية  وأساليب جيدة للتعامل مع ذلك الموسم المهم ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااا سندريلا*
> 
> * ربنا يباركك*​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

*



			- التأكد من نظافة المياه التي تستعمل في الشرب أو غسل الخضراوات أو الطهي، وإذا لم تتوافر تلك المياه النظيفة فيجب غلي الماء لمدة خمس دقائق ثم تبريده واستعماله، ويفضل تناول ماء الشرب المعبأ في زجاجات محكمة الإغلاق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سدءينى يا بنتى الحكاية دى عملتها كام مرة بعدين زهقت ههههههههههه
وبالنسبة لتقشير الفواكه فمعظم الفواكه بتكون فائدتها فى القشرة اكبر من الثمرة نفسها فبلاش نتعامل مع موضوع التقشير ده مع كل الفواكه يعنى نغسلها كويس افضل




			- تجنب تناول المأكولات البحرية النيئة وغيرها من الأطعمة غير المطبوخة، وتجنب إضافة المايونيز والخضراوات والسلطات غير المطهية إلى اللحوم (في الطيرة (الساندويتش) مثلا).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا لهوى زعلتينى كدى الكولو سلو مع كنتاكى اكلتى المفضلة واسألى سويتى كوكى فى الموضوع ده  اصلها بتتخنق من الكول سلو عشن مسكرة وطعمها اهبل كدى بس بحبها بردوا هههههههههههه
وبالنسبة للعادات الضارة فى الصيف هحاول مش اقف قدام الفريزر كتير ومش اخد المروحة فى حضنى حاضر ههههههههه

موضوع مهم جدا وفى وقته ويستحق التثبيت فعلا
ثانكس يا قمرة على الموضوع الرائع
وثانكس كليمو على التثبيت*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان
عاشت الردود
هو ايه 
بتردي على الموضوع بموضوع

يا ريت بيتعلموه شوية

اللي عارفاهم

بيروده على الموضوع شوية بينزلوه زيوه
ههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سندريلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جيلان
> عاشت الردود
> هو ايه
> بتردي على الموضوع بموضوع
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بامانة ربنا انت تحفة
تعيش يا زومل ربنا يخلييييييك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> موضوع رائع *:d​*




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## mr.hima (12 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي خالص معلومات جميلة  تسلمي عليها  يا سندريلا 2009*​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا سندريلا
يفك من التثبيت..


----------



## +Coptic+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومات المهمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> سدءينى يا بنتى الحكاية دى عملتها كام مرة بعدين زهقت ههههههههههه
> وبالنسبة لتقشير الفواكه فمعظم الفواكه بتكون فائدتها فى القشرة اكبر من الثمرة نفسها فبلاش نتعامل مع موضوع التقشير ده مع كل الفواكه يعنى نغسلها كويس افضل
> ...




*
ميرسى كتيييييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> *مرسي خالص معلومات جميلة  تسلمي عليها  يا سندريلا 2009*​



*
ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يناير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات المهمة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا ومتكامل

شكرا

العدرا تباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومتكاملة

شكرا سندريللا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

